# CAO Lx2 Toro Cigar Review - Great smoke by CAO



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Another good one from CAO. I always have one of these in my humidor. If I smoke it, then I pick another one up. I've considered picking up a box of...

Read the full review here: CAO Lx2 Toro Cigar Review - Great smoke by CAO


----------

